# It was the law enforcements fault!



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-narrative-on-texas-school-shooting-in-question-as-new-details-emerge-132129728.html


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m gonna go out on a limb and say it was a whole lot of people‘s faults. When general trend I find is that boys are put down and put down and put down. And then society only cares after they’ve murdered kids after they snap. As a father of both a daughter and a son it’s fairly obvious society treats them differently.

As far as the police not rushing in… that was stupid And lead to the deaths obviously, but I think society is partly to blame there as well. Everybody is overly sensitive to everything including the police. They know what society is telling them. They probably second-guess every decision they make at this point. Which leads to weak cops.

There was only one hero that day. And he ended the life of the gunner.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I do definitely feel that today's society is a huge contributing factor to these mass shootings. I personally feel our country is so ass-backwards on so many things. We coddle the newer Generations versus providing them with essential life coping mechanisms. Society as a whole is protecting them versus letting them deal with the actual consequences of their decisions. The everyone gets the ribbon mentality is the perfect example. These kids are not given the means to deal with negative feelings in a healthy manner. These kids need to know it's okay to lose and they're going to be told "no" in life. Not only will these things happen but it's expected. When everyone gets a ribbon or everyone's feelings get coddled, we are only setting up these kids for failure. they don't know how to process these negative feelings in a healthy manner. We are not providing them the tools they need to handle real life situations and they snap. We've all dealt with this entitlement as drivers. The passengers who throw fits like children and going to the extreme of false allegations costing us our job simply because we tell them no. Society keeps making excuses for our younger Generations. When in fact they need to be thinking about the consequences of their actions before acting. There is literally no fear of consequences anymore. It's disgusting. Parents have lost their rights to parent and Authority has has lost the ability to do their jobs effectively. Now we have nothing but utter chaos in our country


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> I do definitely feel that today's society is a huge contributing factor to these mass shootings. I personally feel our country is so ass-backwards on so many things. We coddle the newer Generations versus providing them with essential life coping mechanisms. Society as a whole is protecting them versus letting them deal with the actual consequences of their decisions. The everyone gets the ribbon mentality is the perfect example. These kids are not given the means to deal with negative feelings in a healthy manner. These kids need to know it's okay to lose and they're going to be told "no" in life. Not only will these things happen but it's expected. When everyone gets a ribbon or everyone's feelings get coddled, we are only setting up these kids for failure. they don't know how to process these negative feelings in a healthy manner. We are not providing them the tools they need to handle real life situations and they snap. We've all dealt with this entitlement as drivers. The passengers who throw fits like children and going to the extreme of false allegations costing us our job simply because we tell them no. Society keeps making excuses for our younger Generations. When in fact they need to be thinking about the consequences of their actions before acting. There is literally no fear of consequences anymore. It's disgusting. Parents have lost their rights to parent and Authority has has lost the ability to do their jobs effectively. Now we have nothing but utter chaos in our country


This is by design. For decades, we have allowed the elites to use two political parties to keep us distracted while their plan has slowly unfolded. We have reached the tipping point & I think more & more Americans are starting to remove the blinders. They want us unarmed so that they can move to a world government, void the Constitution & remove borders. We are moving toward a futuristic Roman Empire & we're all on the wrong side of the money.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Had a delivery today to an elementary school. No security whatsoever. Just walk in and take it to the main office. Teacher unions kicked the police out of the schools and leave the doors wide open for anyone to walk in.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> .


See what happens when you cut police funding Blame BLM and all their followers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mole said:


> See what happens when you cut police funding Blame BLM and all their followers.


Had nothing to do with funding. Please know what your saying before you blame the wrong people, regardless of their color. 





https://www.yahoo.com/news/texas-police-wouldnt-let-tactical-160544919.html


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/news.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/texas-police-wouldnt-let-tactical-160544919.html


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Had nothing to do with funding. Please know what your saying before you blame the wrong people, regardless of their color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup they had no funding and we’re forced to hire people with no merit who could not make snap decisions. If they would of gone in really quick and shot up the place they would be to blame no matter what they would of done everyone would blame the cops. 
simple solution blame the parents blame the kid who did this beyond that no one is to blame this was a no win scenario.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mole said:


> Yup they had no funding and we’re forced to hire people with no merit who could not make snap decisions. If they would of gone in really quick and shot up the place they would be to blame no matter what they would of done everyone would blame the cops.
> simple solution blame the parents blame the kid who did this beyond that no one is to blame this was a no win scenario.


Considering parents were supposedly asking the police to give them their bullet proof vests and guns so they could get their kids out its pretty ****ed up.

every news conference on it makes it look more messed up. And when both cnn and tucker Carlson say it’s messed up it probably is. They probably couldnt agree that the sun rises in the east and sets in the west


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

The blame is 100% on Mr. Ramos. He is the one who chose to go in like a coward and shoot defenseless children. You can say it was the schools fault for not securing the doors. You can say it was the police fault for not busting down the door as soon as they got there but when a piece of shit coward chooses to do this there is not much going to stop them. You may be able to reduce the casualties through certain measures but their is no 100% way to stop them.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Considering parents were supposedly asking the police to give them their bullet proof vests and guns so they could get their kids out its pretty ****ed up.
> 
> every news conference on it makes it look more messed up. And when both cnn and tucker Carlson say it’s messed up it probably is. They probably couldnt agree that the sun rises in the east and sets in the west


If the police kill someone during a hostage raid they can go to jail to 20 years. This is the new liberal way blame the police prosecute the police so if your a cop are you going to go in with guns blazing just to be sent jail for trying to save people? I’m pretty sure the answer is no.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> The blame is 100% on Mr. Ramos. He is the one who chose to go in like a coward and shoot defenseless children. You can say it was the schools fault for not securing the doors. You can say it was the police fault for not busting down the door as soon as they got there but when a piece of shit coward chooses to do this there is not much going to stop them. You may be able to reduce the casualties through certain measures but their is no 100% way to stop them.


Damn strait.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mole said:


> If the police kill someone during a hostage raid they can go to jail to 20 years. This is the new liberal way blame the police prosecute the police so if your a cop are you going to go in with guns blazing just to be sent jail for trying to save people? I’m pretty sure the answer is no.


It’s Texas. Not California. But standing in the hallway while people are getting killed probably isn’t the best way to do the job of protect and serve. And yes the deaths would never have happened if the kid with a gun hadn’t gone into the school of course by that time he’d already shot his grandmother and exchanged fire with people outside of the school.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Considering parents were supposedly asking the police to give them their bullet proof vests and guns so they could get their kids out its pretty ****ed up.
> 
> every news conference on it makes it look more messed up. And when both cnn and tucker Carlson say it’s messed up it probably is. They probably couldnt agree that the sun rises in the east and sets in the west


If they gave the parents the vest and guns and they died the cops would be charged with a crime and would go to jail. Welcome to liberal America.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mole said:


> If they gave the parents the vest and guns and they died the cops would be charged with a crime and would go to jail. Welcome to liberal America.


Probably true. At the same time if a parent is willing to do what a police officer isn’t there is something seriously wrong. They ranger giving the press conference halready said the police messed up.

interesting angle on your part that they didn’t go in because they thought they could go to jail. Half the folks around here would say they would take the guy out on their own because they think they’re john wick I’d say both are wrong


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

How does local leos override fedral actions like this. It wasn't lack of funding. 


Could it have been you cannot piss on my grass situation?


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

New guy65 said:


> It’s Texas. Not California. But standing in the hallway while people are getting killed probably isn’t the best way to do the job of protect and serve. And yes the deaths would never have happened if the kid with a gun hadn’t gone into the school of course by that time he’d already shot his grandmother and exchanged fire with people outside of the school.


Until I here that there were screams coming from inside the classroom as they stood outside I hesitate to blame the police. If those inside were already dead then waiting did not cause any further loss of life. Wait for the facts. Until then and even after it is still the fault of the coward who walked into a elementary school with a gun.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Until I here that there were screams coming from inside the classroom as they stood outside I hesitate to blame the police. If those inside were already dead then waiting did not cause any further loss of life. Wait for the facts. Until then and even after it is still the fault of the coward who walked into a elementary school with a gun.


Don’t know if there were screams but definitely calls to 911 from the classrooms while they were in the hallway. if the reports are to be believed. However the story seems to change every hour. The fbi is probably going to have to take it over as everyone else seems to be covering their asses. I’ll call bullshit on the one riot one ranger saying as border patrol had to take the guy out


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Probably true. At the same time if a parent is willing to do what a police officer isn’t there is something seriously wrong. They ranger giving the press conference halready said the police messed up.
> 
> interesting angle on your part that they didn’t go in because they thought they could go to jail. Half the folks around here would say they would take the guy out on their own because they think they’re john wick I’d say both are wrong


Quite possibly true!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> How does local leos override fedral actions like this. It wasn't lack of funding.
> 
> 
> Could it have been you cannot piss on my grass situation?


Could it be bad training or unqualified leaders who were promoted based on new local or government guidelines or is could of be the pissing on the grass thing.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mole said:


> Could it be bad training or unqualified leaders who were promoted based on new local or government guidelines or is could of be the pissing on the grass thing.


It could just be that it’s a small town with 15k people and every officer is like Barney fife. I’m sure they spend most of their time running speed traps and driving teenagers home when they mess up. Either way for a a state with the most guns per capita and everyone acting like a cowboy they seem to be all hat and no horse


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

A huge part of the problem is that schools are legally protected safe zones for shooters. They are guaranteed nobody there at the onset will shoot back. 
We ought to allow teachers, janitors and other school staff to train and qualify as federal marshals to be able to carry and arrest. They should collect some marshal pay in addition to their regular salary. 
If we put marshals on airplanes it only makes sense to have them in schools.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mole said:


> Could it be bad training or unqualified leaders who were promoted based on new local or government guidelines or is could of be the pissing on the grass thing.


If you have ANY PROOF OF THIS you would have posted it. 

Your to busy pointing the finger and spreading lies{its easier} then actually back your claim with any shred of proof. 

Gtfo with your rhetoric crap.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Atavar said:


> A huge part of the problem is that schools are legally protected safe zones for shooters. They are guaranteed nobody there at the onset will shoot back.
> We ought to allow teachers, janitors and other school staff to train and qualify as federal marshals to be able to carry and arrest. They should collect some marshal pay in addition to their regular salary.
> If we put marshals on airplanes it only makes sense to have them in schools.


Most teachers if you told them they needed to carry a gun would probably tell you to stick it in your ass and pull the trigger until it goes click


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mole said:


> Could it be bad training or unqualified leaders who were promoted based on new local or government guidelines or is could of be the pissing on the grass thing.


3 minutes took me to learn about Sheriff Ruben Nolasco. 


*Nolasco reorganizing sheriff’s office*
January 10, 2021
Julye Keeble
Staff writer
FacebookTwitterEmailMessengerCopy LinkSMSShare








Pete Luna|Leader-News
Law enforcement officers employed with the Uvalde County Sheriff’s Office under the leadership of newly-elected Sheriff Ruben Nolasco promise to protect residents and uphold the law. The men took oaths just after midnight on Jan. 1, 2021, when elected and appointed officials were sworn into office at the county courthouse.

Uvalde County Sheriff Ruben Nolasco, who took office Jan. 1, is restructuring the sheriff’s office in hopes of providing more coverage as the county deals with a rash of car chases related to human smuggling in addition to all law enforcement duties.
“I had to go back and look at this, and restructure the department and start back with the foundation,” Nolasco said. “These calls that we are getting, these cases, are taking us away from being able to provide our everyday law enforcement patrol for our residents.”
Nolasco and Sgt. Joaquin Ibarra estimate there are about two chases a week, and eight a month coming through the county.
Nolasco also plans to partner with community residents, and hopes the community will embrace the department and be comfortable reaching out out to deputies and reporting crimes.
“It’s very important that our citizens connect with out deputies.”
By rearranging the patrol division, Nolasco created two additional slots for deputies, which he hopes to have work from 3 p.m. to 3 a.m. to provide additional county coverage once the positions are filled.
He plans to create a hiring committee that comprises area citizens to help fill open slots.


“I’m not here to fill spots just to fill them up, I want to make sure that we get the right candidate. I’m thinking about our residents, they need the right law enforcement.”
He said though there are positions still open in the department, he is proud of the hard work his staff is doing to ensure public safety.
“I’m very blessed to have experienced, knowledgeable deputies and correctional officers who are looking forward to serving our community,” Nolasco said.
Nolasco said his goals include fostering community communication and transparency, and allowing all who are qualified a chance to attain employment or promotions in the department.
He will have two lieutenants assisting him in his endeavors in lieu of a chief deputy.
“My office will have two lieutenants. Brandon McCutchen, with 18 years of experience, will oversee patrol and its daily functions while Fred Ratliff, with 41 years of experience, will oversee courthouse security and its bailiffs and our administration division,” Nolasco said.
The sheriff’s office currently has two sergeants and 14 patrol officers, plus an investigator.








Pete Luna|Leader-News

Law enforcement officers employed with the Uvalde County Sheriff’s Office under the leadership of newly-elected Sheriff Ruben Nolasco promise to protect residents and uphold the law. The men took oaths just after midnight on Jan. 1, 2021, when elected and appointed officials were sworn into office at the county courthouse.
Ibarra and JJ Vera are the patrol sergeants, while Gilbert Valdez remains an investigator.
“One of my goals also is to create a narcotics division but, like I said, I’ve got to start with the foundation,” Nolasco said. “If I don’t have a strong foundation then we’re not going to be able to build a strong office.”
Hector Luevano and Gilbert Ibarra have been hired as bailiffs, working at the Uvalde County Courthouse.
Former investigator Andy Davila is now the civil process officer. At the Uvalde County Jail, former assistant jail administrator Ronnie Byrd is now interim administrator while the position is open to applications. Former jail administrator Matthew Mitton has retired.
“I have been in contact with the U.S. Marshal’s Western District Office (Del Rio Office) and they are excited about our partnership and will renew the federal inmate agreement upon expiration of the current one,” Nolasco said.


Nolasco, the first Republican sheriff in recent history, recently attended the New Sheriff’s Leadership Institute Conference held in San Marcos and is looking forward to other seminars to continue remaining conversant with law enforcement training.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New guy65 said:


> Most teachers if you told them they needed to carry a gun would probably tell you to stick it in your ass and pull the trigger until it goes click


Cool. Then they should not carry a gun. There are those however, who would like the authority to keep schools safe and defend the kids. I am not just talking teachers, either. Janitors, groundskeepers, office staff and others should have the option.
Along with the authority to be armed, though, they also need the authority to arrest and detain. Then there would be someone in our schools capable of handling not only guns, but other weapons, drugs, theft, assault and other crimes that are currently minimized because there is no one to deal with them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Cool. Then they should not carry a gun. Their are those however, who would like the authority to keep schools safe and defend the kids. I am not just talking teachers, either. Janitors, groundskeepers, office staff and others should have the option.





Atavar said:


> Cool. Then they should not carry a gun. Their are those however, who would like the authority to keep schools safe and defend the kids. I am not just talking teachers, either. Janitors, groundskeepers, office staff and others should have the option.


I bet there's more teachers then you think willing to carry at school.
Maybe not openly, but concealed. Especially now with this latest escalation of shootings.

In a nation of gun owners, what i don't get is why we hide this from the kids?
Wouldn't exposure at early age help with gun awareness and safety?

Here's food for thought..
How many gun shows have been targeted for mass shootings?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you have ANY PROOF OF THIS you would have posted it.
> 
> Your to busy pointing the finger and spreading lies{its easier} then actually back your claim with any shred of proof.
> 
> Gtfo with your rhetoric crap.


It is just my opinions but the sherif is newly elected and was in the process of changing the whole system in place.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Here's food for thought..
> How many gun shows have been targeted for mass shootings?


Or police stations or military bases or even sporting goods stores?

I agree that early awareness and training would increase safety and reduce gun crime.
I will go a step further and say that pistol, shotgun and rifle shooting sports and safety should be offered as electives in high school. With the prevalence of firearms in this country it is ludicrous not to offer structured and certified training to our youth.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Or police stations or military bases or even sporting goods stores?
> 
> I agree that early awareness and training would increase safety and reduce gun crime.
> I will go a step further and say that pistol, shotgun and rifle shooting sports and safety should be offered as electives in high school. With the prevalence of firearms in this country it is ludicrous not to offer structured and certified training to our youth.


Yes I agree I have had the pleasure to use firearms since I was 11 or so and I taught my wife and kids how to properly use and store them. If it was not for all the classes that were available to me I would be a hazard to America. Look at all the Nordic states they all have guns and hardly any incidences because they track their young and old how to respect a firearm.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I do definitely feel that today's society is a huge contributing factor to these mass shootings. I personally feel our country is so ass-backwards on so many things. We coddle the newer Generations versus providing them with essential life coping mechanisms. Society as a whole is protecting them versus letting them deal with the actual consequences of their decisions. The everyone gets the ribbon mentality is the perfect example. These kids are not given the means to deal with negative feelings in a healthy manner. These kids need to know it's okay to lose and they're going to be told "no" in life. Not only will these things happen but it's expected. When everyone gets a ribbon or everyone's feelings get coddled, we are only setting up these kids for failure. they don't know how to process these negative feelings in a healthy manner. We are not providing them the tools they need to handle real life situations and they snap. We've all dealt with this entitlement as drivers. The passengers who throw fits like children and going to the extreme of false allegations costing us our job simply because we tell them no. Society keeps making excuses for our younger Generations. When in fact they need to be thinking about the consequences of their actions before acting. There is literally no fear of consequences anymore. It's disgusting. Parents have lost their rights to parent and Authority has has lost the ability to do their jobs effectively. Now we have nothing but utter chaos in our country


Exactly! And what’s also contributing is mental health issues and lack of support for those with it. It seems so many young kids have extreme anxiety and/ or manic depression. I saw it with many young adults I worked with. I know a teen whose panic attacks are so bad he missed school for months. And he’s constantly threatening suicide. The psychologists and doctors only put him on more meds, which aren’t helping. Until the mental health issues are seriously addressed, the problems will get worse.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Reports say that Uvalde law enforcement went through active shooter training 2 months ago. But reality is society is getting softer and psychopaths are getting smarter, harder, and meaner. The guns aren't to blame. The shooter is. Who created the shooter? Drug addicted mother? Broken family? Years of bullying by kids that didn't like his clothes or didn't like a stutter or speech impediment.

@Daisey77 is spot on about this being a societal problem. Contributing factors probably include our dependence on pharmaceutical solutions pushed by doctors and chemists looking for an easy fix. I grew up in a town like Uvalde. I took Hunter Safety in my school gymnasium at about the same age as these innocent victims. I had a rifle and usually a pistol in my vehicle at school almost every day of high school as did hundreds of my classmates. I was bullied, I was from a broken home. Times were different. Things were different. The guns were always there. The heartache and bullying were always there.

The first mass shooting at a school was 1989, then 1992, then 1998(2), then 1999, 2005, 2006, 2012, 2014, 2018(2), 2021, 2022. Zero in 200 years, and 13 in 33 years. ARs were developed in the 1950s, the AK-47 obviously in 1947. What changed in the late 80s?

Again, @Daisey77 nailed it with the lack of personal responsibility and consequences for actions. This problem isn't guns. The problem is society. The problem is probably drugs, both legal and illegal. The problem is coddling of our weak rather than helping them.

American COVID response is a perfect case study and example of how our society got it wrong. A virus that statistically attacks weak unhealthy people and we pour all our resources into some half-assed miracle vaccine and free money handouts to stay home and watch Netflix/Hulu, rather then getting people to be healthier and stronger. As a society we are soft and spoiled. Mother nature will cull the herd. It's gonna get worse. The sickness is sloth.


An interesting read:








VOA Special Report | History of mass shooters


Who commits public mass shootings? What motivates them to kill? With the help of a landmark database, VOA examines the social, psychological, emotional and environmental factors that contributed to these rare crimes.




projects.voanews.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New guy65 said:


> Most teachers if you told them they needed to carry a gun would probably tell you to stick it in your ass and pull the trigger until it goes click


Most teachers shouldn't be teachers.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Most teachers shouldn't be teachers.


In what respect


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The problem with bad teachers comes from poor pay. When You don’t have people getting into teaching because the money sucks you get bad teachers.

This is the current situation with teachers. It’s a professional job with similar education requirements to an engineer or nurse yet s fraction of the pay.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Here in small town Midwest we have some of the best and worst teachers you can find. A mix of teachers who could not get a job anywhere else and those tethered to the area by family.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The problem with bad teachers comes from poor pay. When You don’t have people getting into teaching because the money sucks you get bad teachers.
> 
> This is the current situation with teachers. It’s a professional job with similar education requirements to an engineer or nurse yet s fraction of the pay.


A lot of good ones also quit because they are tired of parents who tend to think their kids are
geniuses but don’t put in the work and ****ed up school boards that have become more political as opposed to working for them children. Things are a lot different than when both or my grandmothers and my father were teacher.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

New guy65 said:


> A lot of good ones also quit because they are tired of parents who tend to think their kids are
> geniuses but don’t put in the work and ****ed up school boards that have become more political as opposed to working for them children. Things are a lot different than when both or my grandmothers and my father were teacher.


I only behaved in school for 2 reasons.

1. I was always tired from running around the woods all the time fishing, hunting, dirt biking, ect.
2. I was afraid of the ass whooping my dad would give me if I did something stupid.


That's the correct parent/teacher relationship. Mutual respect, blame the student for THEIR missbehavior, then beat their ass at home.

If students arn't afraid of the vice principal something is wrong.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I only behaved in school for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. I was always tired from running around the woods all the time fishing, hunting, dirt biking, ect.
> 2. I was afraid of the ass whooping my dad would give me if I did something stupid.
> ...


I agree. There is no fear of repercussion nowadays. I mean let's be honest here. Most of us only turned out the way we did because we were scared shitless of what our parents would do if we didn't act right. Hell our parents would encourage the school to take disciplinary actions LOL never would they have went up to the school to defend our bad behavior and expect the school and athletics department to turn their head


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I agree. There is no fear of repercussion nowadays. I mean let's be honest here. Most of us only turned out the way we did because we were scared shitless of what our parents would do if we didn't act right. Hell our parents would encourage the school to take disciplinary actions LOL never would they have went up to the school to defend our bad behavior and expect the school and athletics department to turn their head


For me, I had that discipline because my brother pushed the boundaries and I saw what he got....but also I saw how hard life was for both of my parents, neither finished high school. They partied and had fun as teenagers and they may as well have been pouring their own concrete boots as the tide came in. They made choices and they chose poorly. But at least they loved us. Many kids don't have that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I agree. There is no fear of repercussion nowadays. I mean let's be honest here. Most of us only turned out the way we did because we were scared shitless of what our parents would do if we didn't act right. Hell our parents would encourage the school to take disciplinary actions LOL never would they have went up to the school to defend our bad behavior and expect the school and athletics department to turn their head


Exactly!! My mom went up to school, they explained what I did wrong and how they were going to punish me and her immediate reply was :"Is that all"? There was no "we'll sue if you even say mean things to my little precious baby".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Exactly!! My mom went up to school, they explained what I did wrong and how they were going to punish me and her immediate reply was :"Is that all"? There was no "we'll sue if you even say mean things to my little precious baby".


 right? I was always way more scared to face my parents than I was to face the school's punishment😂


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Or police stations or military bases or even sporting goods stores?
> 
> I agree that early awareness and training would increase safety and reduce gun crime.
> I will go a step further and say that pistol, shotgun and rifle shooting sports and safety should be offered as electives in high school. With the prevalence of firearms in this country it is ludicrous not to offer structured and certified training to our youth.


*December 2019: *Three people were killed and multiple others injured, including two sheriff's deputies, in a shooting at Naval Air Station Pensacola in Florida. The shooter also was killed, according to the Escambia County Sheriff's Office and the U.S. Navy.

*December 2019*: A Navy sailor shot three Department of Defense civilian workers in the Pearl Harbor Navy Shipyard, killing two of them before killing himself.

*April 2019*: A female sailor was wounded in a "domestic" shooting in a Virginia Beach, Virginia, base parking lot and security fatally shot the shooter, a male sailor. The shooting took place in a Strike Fighter Squadron 37 hangar parking lot at Naval Air Station Oceana.

*July 2015:* A gunman killed four Marines in attacks on a military recruitment center and a Navy and Marines reserve center in Chattanooga, Tennessee. A sailor died two days later from his injuries. A police officer and a Marine recruiter were injured in the violence. The gunman, identified as Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez, died after a shootout with police. Abdulazeez suffered from depression and drug abuse, his family later told The Associated Press. He also had downloaded audio recordings of Anwar al-Awlaki, the American-Yemeni cleric who was a recruiter for al Qaeda.

*April 2014:* Violence hit Fort Hood for a second time, when an Iraq War veteran opened fire on the base, killing three and injuring 16 others before committing suicide. Specialist Ivan A. Lopez, 34, shot himself when he was confronted by a police officer. Lopez was being treated for depression, anxiety and other behavior and mental issues, and was being evaluated for PTSD, military officials said.


*March 2014:* A sailor was killed while trying to stop a gunman attempting to board a ship in Norfolk, Va. Authorities say Petty Officer 2nd Class Mark Mayo, 24, jumped between the civilian shooter and a another sailor, saving her life. The alleged gunman, Jeffrey Savage, was killed by Navy security forces.

*September 2013:* Twelve people died and four were injured after a government contractor opened fire inside the Navy Yard complex in Washington, D.C., committing one of the worst attacks at a U.S. military installation since the November 2009 killing of 13 at Fort Hood. Gunman Aaron Alexis, who had just recently begun an assignment at the site, was shot and killed by officers. Authorities later said that Alexis, who appeared to target his victims at random, "held a delusional belief that he was being controlled or influenced by extremely low frequency, or ELF, electromagnetic waves.”

*June 2013*: An Army captain at Joint Base San Antonio-Fort Sam Houston, Texas was allegedly shot and wounded by her common-law husband, Alvin Roundtree at the Army Medical Department Center and School, where she was an instructor. Roundtree is a retired soldier.

*April 2013*: Lloyd Gibert, a civilian employer at a Fort Knox, Ky. parking lot, was shot to death outside the post's Army Human Resources Command building. A Fort Knox soldier, Marquinta E. Jacobs, was arrested in the killing.

*March 2013*: Marine Sgt. Eusebrio Lopez, a tactics instructor, shot and killed two colleagues at Marine Corps Base Quantico’s Officer Candidates School in Quantico, Va. before shooting himself to death. The victims were Lance Corporal Sara Castromata, a warehouse clerk, and Corporal Jacob Wooley, a field radio operator.

*December 2012*: Spc. Marshall D. Drake, a soldier at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson in Alaska, shot to death a fellow solder, Pfc. Grant Wise, after a night of heavy drinking. Wise was found dead in Drake's barracks on Christmas morning. Drake was sentenced for 12 years in a military prison. 

*June 2012*: Spc. Ricky Elder killed himself a day after allegedly shooting and killing his battalion commander, Lt. Col. Roy L. Tisdale, during a safety briefing near his unit's headquarters at Fort Bragg, N.C. News reports indicated that Elder faced legal troubles, and had said he'd been diagnosed with dementia.

*May 2012*: A soldier was shot by a fellow service member after a traffic accident on the grounds of Fort Carson, Colo. The shooting happened after one of the soldiers allegedly lost control of the car he was driving and crashed into the other soldier's home. After a fight, the resident opened fire, hitting the driver twice and himself once.

*April 2012*: A soldier at Fort Campbell, Ky., Spc. Rico Rawls Jr., allegedly shot and killed his wife, Jessica Rawls, at their home on the Army post, then led police on a highway chase into Georgia. Before his arrest, he shot himself and eventually died.

*July 2011:* Army Pfc. Naser Abdo, 21, was arrested in Killeen, Texas, near Fort Hood, on warrants out of Fort Campbell, Ky., for being AWOL and possessing obscene material. Abdo, who claimed to be a conscientious objector, later admitted to planning a "massive" attack at a restaurant near the Texas post. After his arrest, the FBI said bomb-making materials were found in his motel room and said he was in possession of a large amount of ammunition, weapons and a bomb in a backpack. The day after his arrest, Abdo shouted "Nidal Hasan, Fort Hood 2009" as he was escorted out of a Texas courtroom. In 2012, Abdo was sentenced to life in prison. 

*May 2011*: Sgt. Jason Seeds, a soldier at Fort Drum, N.Y., allegedly shot his wife during a dispute at their home on the Army post. She lived, and explained later that her husband had suffered from deteriorating mental health since returning home from war.

*October and November, 2010*: Marine Corps reservist Yonathan Melaku committed a series of drive-by shootings at various military installations in northern Virginia, none of which resulted in anyone getting hurt. When law enforcement agents arrested him, they found bomb making material with him. Melaku was sentenced to 25 years in prison.

*November 2009*: Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan carried out the largest mass murder at a military installation in American history, opening fire on dozens of unarmed soldiers at a medical deployment center at Fort Hood, Texas. Thirteen were killed and another 32 were wounded. Hasan was sentenced to death. http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Fort-Hood-Massacre-Complete-Coverage.html

*July 2009*: Army Sgt. Ryan Schlack was shot while trying to break up a fight at Fort Hood, Texas. A fellow soldier, Spc. Armano Baca, is serving 20 years in prison for the murder.

*June 2009*: Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad, a self-described Islamic radical, opened fire on a military recruiting center in Little Rock, Ark., killing one Army private, William Long, and wounding another, Quinton Ezeagwula. Muhammad was sentenced to life in prison.

*September 2008*: A soldier at Ft. Hood, Texas, shot and killed his lieutenant then committed suicide on the balcony of his apartment.

*October 1995*: Sgt. William J. Kreutzer Jr. went on a shooting spree at Fort Bragg, N.C., killing one officer and wounding 18 soldiers, members of the 82nd Airborne Division, as they participated in morning physical training exercises. He was sentenced to life in prison.

*March 1995*: Ernest J. Cooper Jr., a civilian Navy worker, shot and wounded two co-workers at Naval Air Systems Command in Arlington, Va. then killed himself. One of the victims, Nils F. ``Fred'' Salvesen, was Cooper's supervisor and the first to be shot. The other, Navy Cmdr. Harry F. Molyneux, was sitting nearby when Cooper turned the gun on him.
*June 1994*: Airman Dean Mellberg opened fire at the Fairchild Air Force Base hospital outside Spokane, Wash., killing four people and wounding 23 before a security officer killed him.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Mole said:


> Could it be bad training or unqualified leaders who were promoted based on new local or government guidelines or is could of be the pissing on the grass thing.


They got promoted because their powerful relatives wanted them fast-tracked?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Exactly!! My mom went up to school, they explained what I did wrong and how they were going to punish me and her immediate reply was :"Is that all"? There was no "we'll sue if you even say mean things to my little precious baby".


The worst I ever got was a saturday detention and a few times I had to sit out recess. 

Out of school suspension?

Speaking theoretically, Being at home after doing whatever the hell I did to get suspended would have been INFINITLY worse than "getting" to stay in school.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The worst I ever got was a saturday detention and a few times I had to sit out recess.
> 
> Out of school suspension?
> 
> Speaking theoretically, Being at home after doing whatever the hell I did to get suspended would have been INFINITLY worse than "getting" to stay in school.


I might have felt the paddle at school once or twice... ...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

d'Uber said:


> They got promoted because their powerful relatives wanted them fast-tracked?


That is a very large possibility and quite a logical assumption


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The worst I ever got was a saturday detention and a few times I had to sit out recess.
> 
> Out of school suspension?
> 
> Speaking theoretically, Being at home after doing whatever the hell I did to get suspended would have been INFINITLY worse than "getting" to stay in school.


I got suspended once in high school.
Dad said "GREAT timing." We had just moved into a new house and it needed landscaping. He would get me out of bed before he went to work (at 6am). We'd have breakfast and he'd let me know what needed to be done before he got home from work.
"Plant those shrubs up the driveway (only fifty of them). Be done by the time I get home and I'll give you more to do then." And he did. "Dig a foot deep trench along the edge for irrigation, then come in for dinner."
I worked ten hour days, had blisters on blisters.

His thing was this; "As long as you want to go to school I will pay the ticket. When you stop going to school, you start working. If you don't work, or school you don't sit at MY table."

I worked my ASS off that week. 
School looked pretty good after that (and I did a lot of hot, heavy, hard work.)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I got suspended once in high school.
> Dad said "GREAT timing." We had just moved into a new house and it needed landscaping. He would get me out of bed before he went to work (at 6am). We'd have breakfast and he'd let me know what needed to be done before he got home from work.
> "Plant those shrubs up the driveway (only fifty of them). Be done by the time I get home and I'll give you more to do then." And he did. "Dig a foot deep trench along the edge for irrigation, then come in for dinner."
> I worked ten hour days, had blisters on blisters.
> ...


god only knows what my parents would have done, I wasn't dumb enough to find out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> god only knows what my parents would have done, I wasn't dumb enough to find out.


I kinda didn't have much of a choice.
I got suspended for fighting.
What I did was knock a bully on his fat ass. LoL. Bloody nose and all. Right in the hallway between classes. He was all 'meet me at the back gate after ...', I said "**** that" and busted his nose right there.
I mean, really ... why wait?

I told dad and he was very sympathetic, but at the same time "Sometimes ya gotta do shit, but sometimes there's a price to pay. I might have done the same thing - but, it doesn't mean you don't pay the price. Now get that patch of dirt rototilled before I get home so tomorrow you can fold in the manure and get ready to seed the lawn. Have a good day."
I swear that 'patch of dirt' was a quarter acre.

Damn. Sometimes life just isn't fair.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I kinda didn't have much of a choice.
> I got suspended for fighting.
> What I did was knock a bully on his fat ass. LoL. Bloody nose and all. Right in the hallway between classes. He was all 'meet me at the back gate after ...', I said "**** that" and busted his nose right there.
> I mean, really ... why wait?
> ...


Sounds like load of shit to me.












Just another shit story.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Sounds like load of shit to me.


That's what I said, as I was turning that manure into the soil to get ready to seed that lawn.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's why you only got into trouble that would get you IN school suspension. OUT-of-school suspension . . . Who wants to deal with that nonsense? The one time I had it, my mom woke me up at 5 a.m., when she woke up and gave me a list of things that needed to be done by the time she got home. In school suspension was much easier😂


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Another thing I hate about these shootings is the shooter always shoots himself I like to see him go to jail get his ass beat every day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I kinda didn't have much of a choice.
> I got suspended for fighting.
> What I did was knock a bully on his fat ass. LoL. Bloody nose and all. Right in the hallway between classes. He was all 'meet me at the back gate after ...', I said "**** that" and busted his nose right there.
> I mean, really ... why wait?
> ...


I let a kid wail on me one time without fighting back once for exactly that reason. Then I ran into a bathroom and he “slipped and fell on his ass”.

course I had a couple witnesses who would never kick an asshole while he’s down.

He got got on camera hitting me and me running away.

him falling on his ass outside of view of the camera isn’t my fault now is it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I let a kid wail on me one time without fighting back once for exactly that reason. Then I ran into a bathroom and he “slipped and fell on his ass”.
> 
> course I had a couple witnesses who would never kick an ***** while he’s down.
> 
> ...


LoL
They didn't have camera's all over the place when I was a kid.
A camera was the size of the coffee table in your living room.

But, I remember once, my mom telling me that "If you have to hide what you're doing - you are doing something wrong. You need to do something - do it right out in front of God and everybody. Explain (or not) later."

I've always been of the opinion that Somebody is watching - and you can't hide.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

observer said:


> View attachment 663637


If you arm the teachers, maybe this shit wont happen.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you arm the teachers, maybe this shit wont happen.


What will most likely happen is some kid will disarm the teacher and use that gun.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

observer said:


> What will most likely happen is some kid will disarm the teacher and use that gun.


That's what your going with? Seriously?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> That's what your going with? Seriously?


Yes, seriously.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

observer said:


> Yes, seriously.


That's funnier than the joke itself.

You're clearly the reason gun education must be implemented across the board.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

observer said:


> Yes, seriously.


Just to shut your ass up before some stupid ass reply....

1. Obviously teachers would not go cowboy and have it on their hip for all to see. That would be stupid. So this would mean a concealed weapon would come into play. 

2. Concealed weapon courses teach you how to handle a concealed weapon. It also teaches you how to defuse disagreements without using a gun.

3. This is probably an important one, it's a concealed ****ing weapon idiot. If you pull that gun out you better be prepared fully to kill somebody.

5. Why would anybody with a concealed weapon pull a gun on an unarmed person unless it was absolutely necessary. last I checked pulling a gun on an unarmed individual is not the best to your interest. Especially if you like your freedom.

Choose your words wisely on this one


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you arm the teachers, maybe this shit wont happen.


Seems like a half ass solution that doesnt address the actual issue in any way shape or form. 
You might as well have used Raphael Cruz’s idea of having less doors at schools


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New guy65 said:


> Seems like a half ass solution that doesnt address the actual issue in any way shape or form.
> You might as well have used Raphael Cruz’s idea of having less doors at schools


You do realize what i said was a reply to a cartoon? 
Which in itself does not fix the issue either?


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> You do realize what i said was a reply to a cartoon?
> Which in itself does not fix the issue either?


I’d guess most people would agree that a cartoon won’t fix gun violence or really anything for that matter


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just to shut your ass up before some stupid ass reply....
> 
> 1. Obviously teachers would not go cowboy and have it on their hip for all to see. That would be stupid. So this would mean a concealed weapon would come into play.
> 
> ...


Ok, I waited 36 hours to "choose my words wisely". 

There are four and a half MILLION teachers in the US (K-12). Do you SERIOUSLY think that if armed, all of them would be able to hold on to their fire arms, concealed or open carry? 

How many could be overpowered and their gun taken away and used in the school.

I think there should be a simple two question test to be able to purchase a gun. 

Do you get easily angry and call people names on internet forums?

Do cartoons trigger you?

Immediate gun purchase rejection for either one.

Not necessarily saying this is meant specifically for @W00dbutcher . 

Just tossing it out there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just to shut your ass up before some stupid ass reply....
> 
> 1. Obviously teachers would not go cowboy and have it on their hip for all to see. That would be stupid. So this would mean a concealed weapon would come into play.
> 
> ...


If a teacher wanted to massacre a classroom it would be far easier to just serve up some Guyana style Kool aid and they could wipe out their classroom in one go without any making any noise at all.

Teachers have a position of trust that would allow a mass poisoning to be the easiest method for something like that.


As far as someone disarming a teacher and going on s massacre with their weapon?


Well the same could be said about campus police.

Teachers are highly vetted college educated professionals. They are probobly vetted and screened better than most cops are.


And if the cops all get de-funded the schools can hire armed security.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If a teacher wanted to massacre a classroom it would be far easier to just serve up some Guyana style Kool aid and they could wipe out their classroom in one go without any making any noise at all.
> 
> Teachers have a position of trust that would allow a mass poisoning to be the easiest method for something like that.
> 
> ...


Good point about being vetted at a higher level. Which to me would make them more trustful with a concealed weapon.


Ya never really know who's a gun enthusiast or not.

Mrs ratchet, the High School PE teacher that's hard as hell and you know is the bull of the relationship may be packin a S&W. 22 would be obvious. 

But its mousy librarian
MS. Lightfoot packing a Desert Eagle that can pop a pimple on a nats ass at 75 yrds ya gotta watch out for.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Never entered my mind....lack of courage.


----------

